# Any othe gamers here getting starcraft2?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

So as you may know it came out today! I am uber excited for when I get my copy. Which won't be for a couple weeks because I have to by supplies for my tank first. Anyways who has it? If anyone here even plays games.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

let me know how it is - i really enjoyed the first one and Brood War


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its really fun, and prety much just an upgrade from #1 (I played in the Beta)

lol as for getting it, im installing my copy as i speak


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be picking it up soon, been waiting for years already, a few more days won't kill me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, my sister said something like "With Steam you can download it right away". She's still hooked on Spore, though. She got it a few weeks ago at a garage sale.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im already in the platinum online league. Beware my zealot rush!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

im downloading it right now, in bad form (take a hint). but i will buy it in two weeks. I dont like stealing from people.. so this is temporary.. may not even work..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

oh you mean torrenting!!!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

my download failed, just as well it was a torrent.. Anyways I also discovered my laptop cannot even run starcraft 2 on lowest settings without the screen getting choppy. So i am going to have to hold off until christmas when I buy my gaming tower..


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

As far as i know you HAVE to log on to battle.net in order to play anything (even offline) so a pirated copy wouldnt work anyways.

Ive been playing it for the last few days, halfway through the amazing campaign now. No random multiplayer though .

We should have a game night one of these days!

invite me, I do believe my name is Belzeder.

Anyone play WoW too?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah corwin your right.. and we will deffinitly have a game night one of these days. I always talk on skype when i play starcraft 2 so if any of you have skype feel free to call or message me.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What's the retail price for SC2? I haven't been to the store yet, but I've seen some insane prices on e-bay.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

umm its either 50 or 60 US dollars. I think its 60 though.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What a scam, they jacked up the price as well as breaking it up into 3 parts.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yup, though i sorta suspect that was activisions doing, ever since they bought out Blizzard they have been pumping out tons of cheap fan crap (aka overcharged customizeable posters, and tons of other stuff), and this whole very obvious attempt to get more of your money just screams activision.

oh ps: the special edition is 100$ if you can even find a copy.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Ya, the "special edition", along with a USB flash drive replica of Raynor's dog tag loaded with the original SC and Broodwar and a couple other pieces of junk (also being sold separately) is listed on e-bay from multiple sellers. I certainly don't want or need any of the extra stuff, just the new game disc.
I didn't know Activision had bought out Blizzard, that doesn't bode well for Diablo 3 either.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

why do you think that means diablo 3 will be bad? This is just like when EA bought the people who make mass effect, and everyone assumed mass effect 2 was gunna be horrible. It wasnt great, but thats just my opinion. Lots and lots of people loved it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I presume the people working on Daiblo 3 will do a good job, I'm just wondering how many pieces they'll chop it into and sell one by one.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I doubt diablo will be broken up, I do however expect them to exploit the he'll out of it.

 I got the special edition

I have a buddy who played d3 at blizcon last year, he said it didn't have the same feel as the last two (though I still remain hopefull)


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm still installing SC2, it's long, slow process for some reason. Been running for almost 30 minutes and only 89% now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol. See you in a few weeks when you take a break.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

It will probably take me that long to get a new video card. After I installed the game and several updates I got an error message that my comp doesn't meet the minimum system requirements. I need a video card with vertex shader 2.0 support, and apparently the Intel 82865G graphics controller doesn't have it. Spent $60 and can't even play da game.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sucks, but that how we got spore cheap at a garage sale. They didn't have a computer that would run it. I put a new motherboard and chip in my old POS machine, but I'm not even going to try the current games on it. Currently watching Newegg and tigerdirect for deals on cards. Bought it DVD burner for $18, including shipping. edit: Too bad it won't read DVDS.

What are you looking for?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Steam is a really great place to get good deals as well. They occassionaly have insane deals. A friend of mine got bioshock 2 for like 20 bucks a little while back.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Corwin, that was the mega fourth of july sale, at that time steam was selling every game in their store, in one big bundle, for about 400 bucks.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ahh ok. I wasnt filled in on the exact sale etc P i use steam but i dont always follow it for sales)

though i do know that they often do half off stuff, especialy on games made by independant developers, some of which are very good.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

So how do I figure out which video card is compatible with my PC?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Download a program called Speccy. It basically analyzes your PC and lets you know everything you've got inside. Model number, manufacturer, all that good stuff. Then just do research and find out what's compatible with your motherboard, and all that jazz. 

I'm trying to update from this outdated ATI X1900 Series 512mb card, but I just found out my motherboard only supports ATI cards, and it will only support DX10. Which is a total bummer, because now I'll have to replace the motherboard, and get more RAM and then buy a card that supports DX11, preferably with 1gb. Looks like I'm in for a lot of spending, which sucks because I'm also in the process of stocking my 90 gallon with some pricey fish. All I wanted to do was play LOTRO lag free... =D


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can get the motherboard number, you can likely find a list of tested compatible hardware on the manufacturers site. First find out if you have AGP, PCI-E, or PCI only slots.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

It's a Dell dimension 3000, Windows XP, PCI slots. I looked around a bit, and have narrowed the choices down to either a GEforce 6200 or 8400. I'm leaning toward the 6200 because both it and my system are directx 9, while the 8400 is directx 10. 

Edit:
I now have directx 10, not sure if it's going to work on my system, but still get the error message regarding the vertex shader support. So much for the claim that I don't need to upgrade my video card if I install directx 10. 
I'm still wondering which card would be the best bet though.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Toddnbecka, Activision and Blizzard probably have business connections to Nvidia or Ati, so of course they recommend needless upgrades. As an example when the portal demo came out, it was free to all users that had a Nvidia graphics card in their system.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

TnB, it may be time for a new motherboard. I got this one http://www.frys.com/product/5989464?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG and a dual core celeron for $30 after rebate. I had to buy thermal compound ($10) and a LPT port ($15) and used a "hand me down" 1 GB stick of memory my sister had replaced in her system and a $30 power supply I had lying around. I put it in a HP a305w that had a dead MB and was able to use my existing hard drive, and reactivate XP from the number on the sticker. It leaves my Dell dimensions 8200 (1.8 ghtz, P4) in the dust. I finally got some cheap RDRAM for the Dell on ebay, but its basically not upgradeable anymore. Sata drives are cheaper than IDE drives. Your system is better than mine, but it reaches a point where its cheaper to "gut" it and start over. Needing a new graphics card is like needing a new transmission, you have to decide if it worth fixing or if its better to trade in the car. Theres a chance you could spend a bundle on a PCI graphics card and still not get the game to run well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you checked for new drivers @ http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/detect.htm ?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both of the cards you are looking at are below the system requirements. Look at this page. http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/13501357 If you can still return the game, I suggest you do so. Put the money toward a new or rebuilt computer.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Ya, looks like anything PCI isn't going to support with the bandwidth. I can return the game; I'm not sure about buying a new system just to play it.


----------

